# sarap ng tulog niyo ni jonas ah



## Kaito1412

Dear experts,

What does "sarap ng tulog niyo ni ed ah" mean?

Thanks in advance,


Kaito


----------



## Mikosuarez

you and Ed had a great time Sleeping. the "ah" word is just only an expression.


----------



## Kaito1412

I see, hahahah thats what it means!
Thank you!


----------



## mataripis

"Sarap" is not proper to use, it should be "Mahimbing".  "Mahimbing ang tulog nyo ah!


----------



## rempress

mataripis said:


> "Sarap" is not proper to use, it should be "Mahimbing".  "Mahimbing ang tulog nyo ah!



I agree "mahimbing" is more approriate. But "sarap" is more commonly used nowadays. "Sarap" literally means delicious but if you used "sarap" to modify "tulog" (sleep) it is synonymous to "mahimbing".


----------



## hebe_o17

I agree.

I am not an expert in my own language but here are some additional informations which you might find useful:

*Sarap* is considered to be a Filipino colloquial word which also means - as what mataripis said -* mahimbing
*Philippines has 5 forms of words. We have _balbal, kolokyal, lalawiganin, pambansa _and _pampanitikan _(Don't know their English equivalents, I am sorry)
*Balbal *- are the lowest form of Filipino words which is also considered to be informal. This is also called _Tagalog slang_. Oftentimes, these words can be offendable to someone who's not yet used to hearing it. (Ex. Using *tsimay *when referring to your *housekeeper*)
*Kolokyal or Colloquial* - these are also considered informal and slang but is already acceptable in the Philippine context. (Ex. Using *tambay *when referring to *bystanders*. This is acceptable since it came from the English word *standby.*)
*Lalawiganin *– these are the different Filipino dialects (Ex. *Ebon *means *egg *in *Kapampangan *while *Ibon *means *bird *in the Filipino language.)
*Pambansa *– or the national language, Filipino. (Ex. *Pagmamahal (love), ginusto (wanted)* and other commonly used Filipino words.)
*Pampanitikan *– these are the highest form of Filipino words. Most Filipino literary works are written with these words. However, these are not used in everyday life since it may sound outdated or _*corny *_especially for the younger Filipinos. (Ex. *Pagsinta (love), ninais (wanted)* and etc.)

I hope I was able to help you. Thank you for showing some interest in our language)


----------

